
Why Writing Your Own Search Engine is Hard - maurycy
http://www.acmqueue.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=printer_friendly&pid=143&page=1
======
Readmore
I'm working on a rebuttal to this very article right now ;)

~~~
gojomo
Rebuttals should be in the form of a working search engine.

~~~
Readmore
that's included

